# Adresse @me.com pour compte iCloud



## euclide (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,



J'ai un iPhone 3GS et un iPad 2. Les deux sous iOS 5.1 et iCloud est configuré et fonctionne. Je souhaite synchroniser les notes entre l'iPad et l'iPhone mais pour ça, je dois créer une adresse mail @me.com.
Ça ne va pas poser problème d'avoir 2 adresses pour iCloud ? Mon compte iCloud est effectivement configuré depuis le début avec mon adresse Gmail.


Merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Mai 2012)

Non pas de problème MAIS tu confonds Apple ID et Icloud... Tu peux très bien avoir deux Apple ID ( un Gmail et un en me.com le me.com lui sera ton adresse pour icloud. ( synchro des notes, contacts.. ) et ton autre ID synchronisera ta musique, video...

L'idéal pour nombreux d'entre nous se sera lorsque Apple permettra de fusionner deux Apple ID


----------

